# Dx2 for a thunderbolt



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Just got a dx2from assurion in exchange for my dx that had a dead pixel in the screen.
I'd like to trade it for a thunderbolt


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

G'Luck man... I am not sure if many will trade a TBolt for a Dx2 .. try Swappa.com


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

JsinLegacy said:


> G'Luck man... I am not sure if many will trade a TBolt for a Dx2 .. try Swappa.com


You would be surprised, I know a guy that was looking to make that very trade. We dont have 4G in our area, and when you take away the advantage of 4g, the X2 becomes somewhat appealing.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

i was supposed to swap with cellzealot/p3droid but when they fried their charge he didnt wanna give up his only 4g phone lol. thanks for the advice ill check out swappa for sure.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

any idea what a brand spankin new dx2 goes for from a private seller?


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

From what I have seen people are selling them between 400 -500


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

cool i'll see what i can come up with. Ive never sold anything online before tbh. Swappa looks pretty straightforward tho.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I used swappa to sell a Droid 2 Global I had and it was fairly easy.... its a good set up .. I think what helped me to sell mine was getting it out on twitter and people RT'ing for me..

Social Media outlets can be useful at times


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

I got mine posted up now. Went high at 500 just to see if it'll go for that. I'll probably end to dropping the price tho

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure if you've done it yet but they'll want 1) photos of the phone or sealed packaging and 2) a photo of the phone sitting on top of a piece of paper where you hand-write your Swappa username and the date you take the picture. This seems to be an incredibly common request.

+1 on Swappa btw. Sold my DX on there and had a happy customer.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

All swapped out with a guy I met over at my droid world. I'm loving this compared to that dx2 I had. If only I had 4g coverage in my area>.<

Swyped from my bolt running cm7


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Grats, and welcome!


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

When 4G hits your area, you'll love that Tbolt.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah.I'm moving to shreveport soon. Hopefully it'll hit there soon


----------

